
Study: More women than teenage boys are gamers - ohjeez
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/08/22/adult-women-gamers-outnumber-teenage-boys/
======
mkal_tsr
Oh look at that, using the term "gamer" to mean anyone that has played _a_
game within a certain time-frame. Sorry, opening up Candy Crush does not make
you a gamer.

What's been interesting to see is how little media coverage The Fine Young
Capitalists [1] have gotten for doing a game development project specifically
aimed at getting more women into game development.

[1]
[http://www.thefineyoungcapitalists.com/](http://www.thefineyoungcapitalists.com/)

~~~
krapp
Yes, it's almost as if a certain imageboard took what could have been a
legitimate issue and enthusiastically crapped all over it the way it usually
does, stealing all the oxygen away from the story.

~~~
mkal_tsr
Wait, what image board? I never mentioned anything like that. They launched
their original campaign months and months ago, but were harassed. That's what
I'm talking about, the initial campaign.

~~~
krapp
Sorry... I meant /v/ and the whole Zoe Quinn/GamerGate thing.

